# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Sociale angststoornis

## keesje2

Kan iemand mij misschien meer vertellen over een sociale angststoornis?
Deze diagnose kreeg mijn zoon te horen.
Eerst dachten ze aan een psychose of schizofrenie.
Graag zou ik mensen bij wie die diagnose is gesteld wat meer weten, ivm medicijnen bijv.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Keesje,

Heeft je zoon alleen een sociale angststoornis of ook nog andere angsten?

Weet dat hier vaak een cursus sociale vaardigheden voor gegeven wordt. Hoe oud is je zoon?

Wie weet kunnen we elkaar nog helpen. Mijn zoon gaat nl. zo'n cursus sociale vaardigheden krijgen. Er schijnen er 2 te bestaan maar welke hij krijgt weten we nog niet. Er wordt overigens terecht dan ook veel van ouders gevraagd.

Sterlte!

----------


## keesje2

> Hallo Keesje,
> 
> Heeft je zoon alleen een sociale angststoornis of ook nog andere angsten?
> 
> Weet dat hier vaak een cursus sociale vaardigheden voor gegeven wordt. Hoe oud is je zoon?
> 
> Wie weet kunnen we elkaar nog helpen. Mijn zoon gaat nl. zo'n cursus sociale vaardigheden krijgen. Er schijnen er 2 te bestaan maar welke hij krijgt weten we nog niet. Er wordt overigens terecht dan ook veel van ouders gevraagd.
> 
> Sterlte!


Mijn zoon is 29jr en ook verslaafd aan wiet. Hij is daar een korte tijd vanaf geweest door opname, maar is weer begonnen doordat ze van de hulpverlening hem min of meer lieten vallen!
Ik hoor graag wat meer van je over die cursus, bedankt alvast, mijn gewone e-mail adres is
[email protected]
Dat gaat misschien wat sneller omdat ik wel elke dag naar mijn e-mail kijk en niet elke dag hier ben, liefs van Corrie

----------

